# Fur slipped! Where did I go wrong?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

So I am new at putting up these cats. I have put up 2 others over the last couple of weeks but this week I took a nice Tom. I brought him home... temps were 20 degrees all day. I treated him just like I have the others.... laid him on his back in my workshop which is no more than 30 degrees. He sat in there for about 6 hours before I had a chance to skin him out and flesh him.

Got him skinned, no issues. While fleshing, it seems like the fur started to slip then because I had noticed some coming up and out thru the face area. So I throw him up on the board and in front of a fan over by the fireplace (thinking i may have gone wrong here - it was probably 80 degrees where he was at). After about an hour he was ready to turn so I turned him and immediately noticed a lot of fur coming off him both in the neck area (front) and lower belly area. I quickly rubbed him down again with borax and put him back on the board fur side out and moved him to a cooler part of the house with a fan on him. It stopped the slippage and no more was lost.

All in all, he lost about a golf ball sized spot on the lower belly, and about the same under the chin on the neck.

So where did I go wrong? Was it the increased temps being near the fireplace or maybe did i flesh him too hard or something? This boy was really thick skinned and I felt like I spent way too much time fleshing him. I just don't want this to happen again.

Appreciate any / all replies. Thanks all!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris,

I would say you have already figured it out. I agree that placing it next to the fireplace caused a hot spot and the hide to start to break down and the fur slipping. Good thing you caught it as soon as you did.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

From time to time I have had that happen on raccoon where the hair seems to be getting pulled out while I am fleshing. Its not very often and it seems to only happen to the ones with thinner belly hair. I have never had that much come off though. I usually just back off on the pressure so I dont tear the pelt. Also if I have other animals to put up, I will work on them and come back to that raccoon later. That gives the fat a chance to harden a little too. Letting the animal wait, unless bobcats are different than raccoon, shouldn't be a proplem. I have left them over night in 30 degree temps before and had no issues. As for the fireplace, I would think heating it up wouldnt be good for it. I'm no expert but I wouldn't say you did anything wrong, it just that particular cat.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I always stretch my furs with them turned inside out for a day or so depending on the temps, turn them furside out when they are just pliable enough to turn without alot of trouble. Don't know if this is how others do it, its the way I learned from my dad.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Ruger said:


> I always stretch my furs with them turned inside out for a day or so depending on the temps, turn them furside out when they are just pliable enough to turn without alot of trouble. Don't know if this is how others do it, its the way I learned from my dad.


I am on the fence about this.... out west here its not really necessary to leave them hide side out, but i do anyway. It doesn't take but 30-60 mins up here though. Any more than that and they are too hard to turn. I actually had to rehydrate this recent tom after 20 minutes because he was too dry. When I hunted out in NM, putting the critters up fur side out was standard practice.

I guess humidity plays a major part.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I put my furs in the washing machine with borax soap, it has to be with cold water. If i don't let the fur dry before I turn them hide side out it can cause the fur to slip especially under the front legs, they come out squeaky clean and fluffy tho.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Ruger said:


> I put my furs in the washing machine with borax soap, it has to be with cold water. If i don't let the fur dry before I turn them hide side out it can cause the fur to slip especially under the front legs, they come out squeaky clean and fluffy tho.


You do that after fleshing them? I borax the crap out of mine, but only ever wet wash them if they are shot and really bloody.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Ya after fleshing them put em in washer fur out. Make sure it is cold water. I wish I could remember what article it was that I learned that in. Thinking it might have been in Predator Xtreme not sure tho.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The heat didn't help any on a wet green hide---you'll know in about a week if the skin got too warm.

I think you got a little deep with the flesh'in knife in those spots.


----------

